# Peeing at my sister's house



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill never have accidents at my house. The only other house they go to is my sister's. When we're there, I give them water and take them outside to pee every 1.5 hours. But without fail, one of my nephews will run up to my sister and say one of the dogs peed on the carpet. It could be in the dining room, guest room, living room, etc. They also poop on her carpet! :w00t: I feel soooo bad - she has really expensive, white carpet! :brownbag: 
What more can I do? I thought taking them out every 1.5 hours would be enough, but clearly it's not. Should I put diapers on them while we're there? Sometimes we're there for 8+ hours, so I hate keeping them on the leash and limiting their freedom. I put pee pads down for them in the laundry area, but they don't use them.
Any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dogs do not generalize house training. What they know in your house is not what they know in any other house. So you need to do housetraining 101. Supervise or confine.


----------

